# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  31 Dec 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.6.3 - ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*31 December 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.6.3*  *ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE:* 
- Added over 500 NEW PIDS!
- Corrected ALCATEL QUALCOMM based CODE CALCULATOR!
- Minor corrections in HTC CABLE ADDON! 
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!  
BR
julvir  
PS dont forget our addon for HTC ! for all last models :

----------


## mohamed73

اتبارك الله على خويا رشيد

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

الله ابارك فيك خويا محمد

----------

